# He has worked in China for 15 years



## Pacoman18

Hi everyone,

I am trying to figure how to say "He has worked in China for 15 years". However, I think that you must use the word 从, but I am unsure how one could use it. If anyone could help with this sentence that would be great. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BODYholic

Pacoman18 said:


> you must use the word 从,



No, you don't need to. Would you like to give it a try?
Hint: "He / in China / worked / 15 years"


----------



## doitagain

他在中国工作了15年了


----------



## cigreet im

他在中国已经工作了15年（The Emphatic Pattern）=他在中国已经工作15年了（The Emphatic Pattern）=他在中国工作了15年了。。。。。。


----------



## DernierVirage

他在中国工作了15年了and 他在中国已经工作15年了 - I would read these two sentences as meaning that he is still working in China, whereas for me 他在中国已经工作了15年 implies that he is no longer working there. 

Is this the correct interpretation?


----------



## xiaolijie

> Is this the correct interpretation?


It should be.


----------



## DernierVirage

xiaolijie said:


> It should be.


 
Thanks, I'm reassured that even with the use of 已经, the basic "rule" for distinguishing between the ongoing and the completed action still apply. In other words, the three sentences in the example from cigreet im are not synonomous....


----------



## cigreet im

u are right，the two sentences  a little  different，but when u say it to chinese people，both alright


----------



## DernierVirage

cigreet im said:


> u are right，the two sentences a little different，but when u say it to chinese people，both alright


 
Thanks, your comment is interesting - do you mean that if I said simply 他在中国工作了15年了 or 他在中国工作了15年 that you would not automatically notice the difference between them unless more context is given (for example, 他在中国工作了15年，但是他现在住在英国)?


----------



## cigreet im

DernierVirage said:


> Thanks, your comment is interesting - do you mean that if I said simply 他在中国工作了15年了 or 他在中国工作了15年 that you would not automatically notice the difference between them unless more context is given (for example,他在中国工作了15年 ，但是他现在住在英国)?


 if i hear it，i would noticed the ‘15 year’，while not where he live。anyway，‘他在中国工作了15年’imply that  he nolonger live in china。
他在中国工作15年了，he still live in china。。。sorry for my less rigorous explains


----------



## BODYholic

DernierVirage said:


> 他在中国已经工作了15年 implies that he is no longer working there.
> 
> Is this the correct interpretation?



No this is incorrect. It just means that he has been working in China for 15 years.


"他*曾*(经)在中国工作了15年" - He'd ever worked in China for 15 years. This also implies that he is no longer working there.


----------



## cigreet im

> No this is incorrect. It just means that he has been working in China for 15 years.
> 
> 
> "他*曾*(经)在中国工作了15年" - He'd ever worked in China for 15 years. This also implies that he is no longer working there.


正解，lol


----------



## bamboobanga

他在中国工作有十五年了。


----------



## Pacoman18

Thanks for our help everyone, has helped me very much.


----------

